# Roids or Natural???



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Roids Or Natural*​
Roids 10448.60%Natural11051.40%


----------



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

Roids!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Say what?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I look back and wish I had gone natty as far as possible, take natty to the extent where u feel roids are a must

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> I look back and wish I had gone natty as far as possible, take natty to the extent where u feel roids are a must


Agree. Oddly, many seem to feel they are must after six weeks nowadays...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im the opposite i wish id started them years and years before i did.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone else hate the word 'roids'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

roids and steds lol i mean wtf ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean theres natural people on this board?!?!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Hand on heart, after years of hitting the weights I decided to join the darkside and went online and purchased some whey protein. I feel ashamed!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im yet to meet a natural bodybuilder as they all take synthetic man made protein powder = not natural , plus they take ph gh and fat burners lol


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

How will you live with yourself Dazarooni? mg:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

adsdj, my parents have disowned me and I lost my job due to my excessive whey protein use. I was thinking of using Creatine but I can't risk a 5 year jail sentence. I haven't even admitted to my flapjack addition, I'm sure I belong on Death Row in Texas.


----------



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> adsdj, my parents have disowned me and I lost my job due to my excessive whey protein use. I was thinking of using Creatine but I can't risk a 5 year jail sentence. I haven't even admitted to my flapjack addition, I'm sure I belong on Death Row in Texas.


Lol  were joking about this but some people ive spoken too almost treat creatine etc. as if they were a class A drug!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just about to pop my ZMA caps. I feel like such a user.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Hand on heart, after years of hitting the weights I decided to join the darkside and went online and purchased some whey protein. I feel ashamed!


lmao


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

well even natural body builders can compete in natural shows as long as they have not touched roids in 2 years where is the sense in that if you know what i mean how the hell are the top naturals natural i think my head is spinning need some gaba tabs so i can have a deep sleep lol


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Dazarooni said:


> Hand on heart, after years of hitting the weights I decided to join the darkside and went online and purchased some whey protein. I feel ashamed!


At least you didn't buy creatine ... that stuff fvcks you up! (So i've heard)


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never used steroids (yet?) but when I told someone I use creatine they asked 'why take that, doesn't it make you angry'

EDIT: Kash77, thats the freakiest avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

kash77 said:


> well even natural body builders can compete in natural shows as long as they have not touched roids in 2 years where is the sense in that if you know what i mean how the hell are the top naturals natural i think my head is spinning need some gaba tabs so i can have a deep sleep lol


??? How can they???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

im natural .


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am a hard gainer and it took years of strict diet and serious training, trying every tip I was told or read. 13 1/2 st was the best I could get. Now I'm 15st 4lb and closer to my target weight of 16st.

Had to reach for the roids!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kash77 said:


> well even natural body builders can compete in natural shows as long as they have not touched roids in 2 years where is the sense in that if you know what i mean how the hell are the top naturals natural i think my head is spinning need some gaba tabs so i can have a deep sleep lol


No they can't what federation allows this? There is one natty fed that allows it after 10yrs although not sure which another and most is lifetime natural...


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

bnbf is drug free 4 10 years....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haemorrhoids definitely


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

layla said:


> im natural .


Naturally beautiful! 

Oh yes I did :cool2:


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Naturally beautiful!
> 
> Oh yes I did :cool2:


haha thanks .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

layla said:


> bnbf is drug free 4 10 years....





Hamster said:


> BNBF is 10 years Natty...NPA is lifetime.
> 
> And i think everyone has a choice without all you 'pencil neck wananee's' having a go as i bet 95% of guys slagging off nattys are usually idiots that took gear after 6 weeks of training


Cheers girls I new it was one or the other but did not want to get it wrong a face the wrath of the naturals 

Cath yes you are probably correct......

Do I regret using steroids....no

Do I regret not knowing more about the other aspects of muscle building before I took them....yes


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

For me i just want to add some decent bulk and eat healtheir and be in better health so no roids are defo not for me ,my opion risks too high but thats just what i think.


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

First course after 2 years in a "bigger boy gym" only when I was told my training/diet was good, did plenty of research on pros and cons etc

To be honest I wish I had done more courses between my last one (two years ago) and now. Kind of glad that the gains I've made since have been natural.

Really forks me off that every other "lad" these days in a club has popeye biceps. The kids these days are taking them as a supplement.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe wrong but it's 2 years drug free in the US, not here.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Natural man, never thought about taking roids...until I came on here...lol...won't do it thoughh...I think??


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

im still a natty been that way 6 years got as far as i can i feel now and starting steroids next month looking forward to it too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

As said , wished i had started them earlier.........better llate then never.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Natural, but main reason is as of young age and thinking may aswell see my natty potential just in case, then to the dark side.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

out of interest in natural body building how do they monitor the 10 year rule i mean once the drug is out of your system. Are they relying on peoples honesty? Surely in reality even natural body builders are really only natural for as long as it takes for a drugs test to show up clean?

dont get me wrong im not implying that all have used or indeed any have used i just wondered if there was some way they test


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

d4ead said:


> out of interest in natural body building how do they monitor the 10 year rule i mean once the drug is out of your system. Are they relying on peoples honesty? Surely in reality even natural body builders are really only natural for as long as it takes for a drugs test to show up clean?
> 
> dont get me wrong im not implying that all have used or indeed any have used i just wondered if there was some way they test


very intersting point, sure will spark interesting discussion as i was thinking similar thing.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

who gives a fcuk, sound like OP cana decide wether to take steroids or go natural. And one things for sure, theres nothing natural about bodybuilding full stop, yourbody does not want to build more muscle than it genetically designed too


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Want to compete naturally, just to say i have, and ive acheived something naturally, then ill get ****ing huge.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Whats the question?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

natty, probably would have started steroids a long time ago had i been in that sort of environment tbh.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

d4ead said:


> out of interest in natural body building how do they monitor the 10 year rule i mean once the drug is out of your system. Are they relying on peoples honesty? Surely in reality even natural body builders are really only natural for as long as it takes for a drugs test to show up clean?


Dont they use lie detectors?

Im natty. Its no big deal. I can handle it.


----------



## pixiesfan (Apr 2, 2011)

as a natural so far i see the tempting side.... I think id rather look like superman I think that I would like to try it soon, when you know you can do a clean diet and train intense. I think it should be researched first thou, so thats what i am going to do.. if anyone wants to post me a link to info that would be great?


----------



## MaoMl (Feb 26, 2011)

dingosteve said:


> who gives a fcuk, sound like OP cana decide wether to take steroids or go natural. And one things for sure, theres nothing natural about bodybuilding full stop, yourbody does not want to build more muscle than it genetically designed too


As the OP i can assure i have made the choice already! and been doing it for a good while now! Seems a few people "give a fcuk" by the responses.


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

natural all the way


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought about 80% of this forum were roid monsters lol

And i am natural, wouldn't do them for a few reasons tbh


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think someone should start a poll for people on roids and the natty people ie like the how much can u bench and compare the difference to people on roids and people who do it natural I wud if I was bright enough lil experiment.. I know alot of dif things cone in to play like how long people have trained for and how long people have been on gear but just for fun


----------



## evoluzione (Feb 21, 2011)

Natural - a history of drink and drug abuse has left my liver and BP well and truly battered, so I'll be staying that way, but do enjoy reading about everyone's experience with roids on here.


----------



## willstorrie (Apr 3, 2011)

do whatever you feel like...

protein and a good diet is enough for me, but each to their own


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

well if going by the next nearly new thing since the prices are coming down for the average joe HGH human growth hormone where 4IU a day 5 on 2 off you can gain good lean muscle loose a load of flat without roids and the people in charge of shows may not be able to tell the difference whether the HGH is natural or not in your system then is that cheating or is that just a little boost to your natural system personally i think its the latter lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish I had done all my research before taking any gear, I may not have took it then

p.s. Don't know who im trying to kid with that post haha


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

QUOTE

What a shame it would be to live your life and not feel the full power your body posseses


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Never thought about them till i started using this site, still don't think i will after reading many threads etc but can understand why people do.


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Nat ftw


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ftw?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Im natural - but I love any users... especially Paycheck...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't keep my hands out the cookie jar


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Totally natural here. Never have been on any gear before and I wont in the future.


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> ftw?


for the win


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd say natural as i've been doing it that way all my life (im 31). Last year I decided to try it. Im still training with the same passion and dedication if not more and I've only changed my physique, I am the same person just a bit bigger.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Natty and always will be.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

The special juice


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Been natty for a year now and have spent last month or so reading up.

Intend on doing my first cycle of the devil juice in May


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Everything in the world develops to be more efficent and to get results as quickly and as easily as possible. Why would improving your body image be any different. Hats off to the natty's who grind it out for the long term but that just didnt seem to interest me. If i can achieve my goal in 3 years by using aas then why go natty and have to wait 5-10 years.

In my opinion nattys must have serious dedication and self control to resist the temptation of a faster more efficient way of getting to their goals.

As i said hats of to them but not for me.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

So far natural although I am starting to read more and more into steroids.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

I know a natural body builder who is bigger than me and doesnt even take protein shakes. lucky bastard got the genetics of a black powerlifting nutter!

edit: he doesn't take gear either btw


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

natty for me FTW


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

for me training is about finding the physical limits of what your body is capable with, genetics, endocrine system, diet, motivation, psychology.

using steroids is in my opinion the cheat option, how can you ever ascertain what your own body is capable of.

i guess i'm quite lucky with genetics so have never really been interested in roids. i'm at 110kg 14pc bodyfat, and can't see the point of juicing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick B said:


> for me training is about finding the physical limits of what your body is capable with, genetics, endocrine system, diet, motivation, psychology.
> 
> using steroids is in my opinion the cheat option, how can you ever ascertain what your own body is capable of.
> 
> i guess i'm quite lucky with genetics so have never really been interested in roids. i'm at 110kg 14pc bodyfat, and can't see the point of juicing.


You make a fair point, if your interest/goal is to find out the potential and physical limits of your natural body then i understand your reason for not taking gear. My reason is simply to improve body image and physical strength as quickly as possible.

I dont agree with the term cheating, who am i cheating? Im not using them as an advantage in any sports so nobody is affected by my use other than me.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

I was natty untill i hit a wall that no diet and traning could get past and it ****ed me of for months so took a plunge!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> QUOTE
> 
> What a shame it would be to live your life and not feel the full power your body posseses


Are you saying this in favour of steroids? If so taking steroids is not seeing the power your body posesses, its seeing the power extra, additional, un-natural factors cam give you.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im 100% natural the only things i take is what my body naturally produces it self

Ive taken testosterone my body produces this naturally

Ive taken HGH my body produces this naturally

Ive taken insulin my body produces this naturally


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> You mean theres natural people on this board?!?!


Yes me - thats why I am fat and cant lift for shiz.... thats the ONLY reason too! If I had 'Stedz' I would be about 6ft 8 and huge... fact. I would probably be President too.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Still quite new to training getting diet sorted out but wouldnt rule out the use of steroids in the future after a bit research on them


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

I am competing next year in the ukbff london and south east show as a junior. I am going to go into this show natty to see if i can beat people without using. However atm i am finding it extremely difficult to get pasts about 84 - 85kg - eating over 5500kcal a day so i think after the show may be time for me to get on the jungle jiuce


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

uhan said:


> im yet to meet a natural bodybuilder as they all take synthetic man made protein powder = not natural , plus they take ph gh and fat burners lol


+1

"Im natural, i just take synthetic whey, creatine, multi-vits, fat burners, pre-workout boosters etc etc etc"


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

5 foot 5 260lbs 2.375%bf NATURAL.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

DJay said:


> +1
> 
> "Im natural, i just take synthetic whey, creatine, multi-vits, fat burners, pre-workout boosters etc etc etc"


-1

If you class whey as synthetic then the same goes for cheese. You could say the exact same thing about people who eat processed foods, non-GM foods... people who use straps when deadlifting, trainers when running.

If you say you are a natural bodybuilder then what you can and can't use is in pretty much in black and white in the natural regulations. Whether you stick to them or not is another matter entirely.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I hate anybody who takes steroids of any form. That stands until such time as my body is ready for another cycle ( asafeckingp) at which time I will become pro steroids again and hate nattys


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pathetic when people take steroids/GH etc. And try play themselves off as natural. Winds me up, its like mugging of true nattys.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone that can compete naturally


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate them horrid steroid junkies! Euugh!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just because the natty competitors have tested negative for gear it doesn't mean they have never used any. Just that there's none in thier system at that point in time


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am natural, a natural fvcking idiot !!!!

Have thought about trying a cycle before but coz i train at home alone it makes it hard to get hold of anything !!!! Plus i am propper tight with my money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Barker said:


> Pathetic when people take steroids/GH etc. And try play themselves off as natural. Winds me up, its like mugging of true nattys.


I agree with this, although i use gear if anyone ever asks then i admit to it. I dont feel its something to hide and being from south wales its pretty much 50/50 split between those who do and dont use them anyway im hardly part of the minority lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Would people stop being so pedantic with the use of the word natural .... 'without the use of steroids' doesn't quite have the same ring to it.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 5 foot 5 260lbs 2.375%bf NATURAL.


Got any pics?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ITT: aas users getting jealous of natty bber's motivation and drive.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Roids..
> 
> I dont care whether people think it is cheating. My way of viewing it is why spend a year working at something that can be done in 3 months when on gear


Fixed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Why would AAS users have less motivation and drive than Nattys?


Motivation is down to the individual you cannot generalise either way!


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm on that creaoids, wheyoids and glutaoids.

'oids rock!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sy. said:


> I know mate I just wanted to see what more sh!t Barker was gonna shoot


He's too busy munchin


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Obviously a Gay thread !!!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No they can't what federation allows this? There is one natty fed that allows it after 10yrs although not sure which another and most is lifetime natural...


What test ( that is actually used) would show usage 5/6/7/8//9 years ago? What's the releavance of that? All natural means to me (in BBing) is someone who won't test positive on the days of their test. That leaves alot of scope for AAS use. Please don't try to tell me nine out of ten of those competing in natural BBing have never used AAS.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> 5 foot 5 260lbs 2.375%bf NATURAL.


bullsh1t , thats means your pretty much on deaths door then , the 5 foot 5 must be right as you do seem to have little man syndrome .


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ewen said:


> bullsh1t , thats means your pretty much on deaths door then , the 5 foot 5 must be right as you do seem to have little man syndrome .


haha. Unbelievable. He's probably dead now, too late for those pics!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Natty for the win!!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Stupid question, if you want to do them fkin get them in you, if you dont shut up


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No they can't what federation allows this? There is one natty fed that allows it after 10yrs although not sure which another and most is lifetime natural...


its says on the INBF rules that they mustn't of used prohormones within the last two years


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Wish I knew how to get them years ago


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

as i'm a complete novice, i'm a natty atm. ask me in a couple of years and my anser may differ


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i really dont understand why anyone would want to stay natural (apart from the competing side)

its so much easier with gear...fact...

relatively harmless if used correctly....fact..

get fcukin huge.....fact...

recovery so much easier...fact..

healthier (age dependant)....fact..

stronger...fact....

smaller balls....fact...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You mean theres natural people on this board?!?!


minority but we are here...just can't be heard amongst the screaming raging roidheads :lol:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

All natural but been considering them quite a lot lately as I have seem to hit a brick wall, am healthier then ever eating the correct foods and tons of it but just can't seem to get that much bigger...

Think the only thing that is stopping me is not knowing enough about them, I have read articles on here but would prefer to speak to some one on them in person. There is a lad in my gym who looks mint and he has done them for ten years but it isn't the ideal place to have a lonf conversation on then while working out especially in my gym..


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

if your on about what looks better

then deffo natural when it comes to both men and women!!!

but over the last few months i've began to realise why alot of people juice, some are impatiant, some are lazy and some are just frustrated that they dont seem to be getting anywhere


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ryda said:


> if your on about what looks better
> 
> then deffo natural when it comes to both men and women!!!
> 
> but over the last few months i've began to realise why alot of people juice, some are impatiant, some are lazy and some are just frustrated that they dont seem to be getting anywhere


I agree with you on this. There are times when I think of using but I keep getting put off buy not knowing what I would be getting and I don't really understand them enough. And like you say the natural look for most people looks better and since I have no plans on competing then what would I gain from them.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Natty at the moment

Soon to pump my pure virgin system full of unnatural substances for an unnatural look... I don't want to be one of those juiced to nano nut proportions and still look natty


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

natty but gonna be trying tbol and clenbuterol in the next few weeks, im happy im 14 stone natty


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

adlewar said:


> i really dont understand why anyone would want to stay natural (apart from the competing side) - *to build a good muscle base before jumping straight into overdrive? know how your body responds to certain training/diets BEFORE?*
> 
> its so much easier with gear...fact...
> 
> ...


That being said I plan to use AAS within 5-7 years, as i get close to age 30


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

The thing I look forward to most is the fact that test and GH are anti-fat, so it'll be easier to stay lean while on cycle.


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i really dont understand why anyone would want to stay natural (apart from the competing side)
> 
> its so much easier with gear...fact...
> 
> ...


It's not always by choice. My job dictates that I can not use PEDs. As soon as I change careers I will be on them like a rash as I think I have progressed as far as I naturally can. It is rather demoralising seeing people who have trained half the time I have, and show half the dedication look twice as good!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I trained 12 years natty, just started juicing and boy do I wish I started earlier. Huge strength gains, awesome recovery, comments galore, unending motivation the list goes on and on.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> I trained 12 years natty, just started juicing and boy do I wish I started earlier. Huge strength gains, awesome recovery, comments galore, unending motivation the list goes on and on.


Comments like this make me wanna start my first cycle !!


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i really dont understand why anyone would want to stay natural (apart from the competing side)
> 
> its so much easier with gear...fact...
> 
> ...


I should also add you must be doing it wrong then, as you really do not look that big in your avi.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Saffaboy said:


> I should also add you must be doing it wrong then, as you really do not look that big in your avi.


Very clearly. Looking at yours I think everyone would assume you're a juicer... what are your stats?


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

I'm not mate. I come from a very big family where my dad who has never trained has arms like a bodybuilder.

I'm 112kgs at 5'10, took me many, many years to get this far though. And yes, people always think I am using PEDs. But I don't care what people think really.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Natural here. Would love to be huuuuge but kind of like how agile I am at this weight.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

juice give me juice


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Saffaboy said:


> I'm not mate. I come from a very big family where my dad who has never trained has arms like a bodybuilder.
> 
> I'm 112kgs at 5'10, took me many, many years to get this far though. And yes, people always think I am using PEDs. But I don't care what people think really.


That's ****ing big for a natty bro lol. 16-18ish% BF?

Fair play if you're not bull****ting, there would be an endless list of this board just a little bit jealous of your natty physique 

also don't forget PEDs and AAS are two different things mate...both can be anabolic


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> also don't forget PEDs and AAS are two different things mate...both can be anabolic


Thank you, and no didn't know. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

I don't know my bf%. Much higher than I would like. I eat too much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

*Natty All The Way!*


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

AAS baby!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

AAS?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The prob of using hear is once you use, its hard to stop using them as its nigh on impossible to get the size AAS affords you.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt Grimshaw said:


> AAS?


Anabolic-Androgen Steroids - AAS


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Matt Grimshaw said:


> AAS?


anabolic-androgen steroids


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Dazarooni said:


> Hand on heart, after years of hitting the weights I decided to join the darkside and went online and purchased some whey protein. I feel ashamed!


i know we cant use source on here but am prepared to get a ban . which site did you get that whey protine from .


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

expletive said:


> anabolic-androgen steroids


Just beat you to it :tongue:


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

roblee said:


> i know we cant use source on here but am prepared to get a ban . which site did you get that whey protine from .


:laugh: Had me going for a second


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Been natty for 4 years but just started ass and now I've taken the plunge I don't think I will go back. Training is so enjoyable " it's like coming" well not quite. But it's ****ing good smashing pb etc and my body is getting some where to where I Want it.

So ass for me. Done correctly I don't see the problem?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Been natty for 4 years but just started *ass* and now I've taken the plunge I don't think I will go back. Training is so enjoyable " it's like coming" well not quite. But it's ****ing good smashing pb etc and my body is getting some where to where I Want it.
> 
> So *ass* for me. Done correctly I don't see the problem?


Amazing post, love that ass!!


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

As a current natty I really can't see why some people stay natty for the rest of their life.I mean if you're completely physically sound,lifting is a big part of your life and you want your body to progress why hold back?As trainers we all live quite a regimented life with training,nutrition and sleeping etc,so why not take the necessary procedures on a cycle and benefit from it? Again I'm not talking about people who can't afford them or can't take for medical reasons,I'm talking about people who love the look yet refuse themselves progress and a body they'll love.

I'm 18 and skint atm.These are the two sole reasons why I wouldn't go on aas.I'll wait for my time and then plunge into the dark side,for now I'll just keep researching and make sure I'm educated to take these amazing drugs.

Woooooh AAS!!!!!


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

natural,steroid user,who cares! were all bodybuilders wether we use extra tools or not wh ogives a **** how you get there its getting there that matters!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Natural-Chris said:


> natural,steroid user,who cares! were all bodybuilders wether we use extra tools or not wh ogives a **** how you get there its getting there that matters!


And how u get there is what some people may refer to as "cheating" so the point of question I guess is would people prefer to sit there and say they did it the natural way


----------

